# For All You Anarchists....



## Fatawan (Feb 26, 2007)

Danny Ritchie has thrown out a great offer

http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=76312.0


----------



## Kevin Haskins (Nov 14, 2007)

Fatawan said:


> Danny Ritchie has thrown out a great offer
> 
> http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=76312.0


Yea... I hope Danny runs with this. The more people doing designs the better as far as I'm concerned. 

Kevin Haskins
Exodus Audio


----------



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

I'm in. Ordered my Anarchys tonight.


----------

